# My Angel Kody - July 21, 1994 - August 1, 2005



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

My eyes are beginning to tear.
My Amber will be gone 6 years on August 3rd. It doesn't seem that long and I still miss her.


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Wow, that is really amazing. He was saying - it's ok, I'm home now. May the memories of your beloved dog be with you always.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I think I got something in my eye while I was reading your story of Kody. How nice to know he is still right by your side at all times.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I remember when you posted this before. It's an amazing story of reaching over from the other side. I haven't had the privilege yet....I keep looking for a sign and probably missing what's right in front of me. I'm glad your feeling better as time moves on.....and spelling isn't a dogs strong suit either


----------



## Scorpio118 (Jul 9, 2007)

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.................. is really all one can say....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Thinking of all of you!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That was just beautiful even though I had trouble reading it with all the tears. He sure was a special boy. It'll be 4 yrs this September when my Shana passed and these anniversaries are too hard. Hugs to you!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Tears in my eyes to


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

What an amazing story! You are in my thoughts. Hugs...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

What a miraculous and touching experience Cody sent you! I am also teary reading it. These days are so hard, missing our beloved babies that are waiting for us at the Bridge.
It helps to know they have each other. Bless you, Cindy.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

He has never left your side and watches over you daily. What a wonderful gift they give us by being so devoted. Thank you for the re-telling of that story.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Crying.... what a blessing he sent to you. And what a lesson for all of us to remember. Our missing loved ones are as close as that balloon watching over us. Hugs to you and Angel Kody.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

okay, you made me cry. thinking of you.

debbie & mason


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

That is a beautiful story, the way that Kody let you know he is still by your side. Brought tears to my eyes. Thinking of you today.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Cindy, my heart understands just how sorrowful this anniversary is. I lost my angel Cody three years ago this past Monday, July 28th. He had a wonderful time showering me with messages from the Bridge for a month or two, after which he's not been so obvious. I love your balloon saga! It's good to hear that your smiles outweighed your tears today.....


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

There seems to be something in my eyes, too, after reading that wonderful story of Kody's pink balloon.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking at Kody's birthday, he was born the same date as my Goliath who went to rainbow bridge last August. I am sure they have found each other there. God Bless Kody - and I love your balloon story.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a very beautiful and touching story about your guy. Now whenever I see a pink balloon I will think of him and say hello. Have to go get a tissue now. 
Thank you for sharing that with us.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I think I would have nearly fainted as well. What an incredible experience! I don't believe in coincidence, so I truly believe that your boy is letting you know that he's still with you.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so happy for you that you got a sign from Kody, it must put your mind at rest.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

It is so comforting to know they are near, thankyou for sharing your story.It will be 4 years later this month when my special friend Jessie went to the bridge.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

A special dog is always missed in a very special way, it can't be explained. Good thoughts from Harley and I for you Golden Boy.


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

I am sitting here with tears streaming down my face...that is an amazing story! I lost 2 dogs in the same year one was 11 the other was just 6 months old...it is never easy losing part of the family!
Thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sleep softly Kody


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

When I think of you and Kody, I always remember this story......big Golden hugs and nuzzles from me Sadie and Loo.....:smooch:


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Awwww! I'm glad you can finally talk about your Angel boy with a smile.

We have a thing at our house - 444 is the Angel sign and when any of us notice the clock with 4:44 on it we just say "Hi Jake!" because he is truly our Angel watching over us. ~j~

Keep on smiling - Kody would want it that way.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Awwww! I'm glad you can finally talk about your Angel boy with a smile.
> 
> We have a thing at our house - 444 is the Angel sign and when any of us notice the clock with 4:44 on it we just say "Hi Jake!" because he is truly our Angel watching over us. ~j~
> 
> Keep on smiling - Kody would want it that way.


 
Aaaaawww..that's neat. For me it's 11:11. I always seem to look at a clock when it reads 11:11. When I realized that Kody lived exactly 11 years and 11 days I realized why. From that day on I considered 11 to be my lucky number!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> .....and spelling isn't a dogs strong suit either


I always think this too :

When I think about how much goldens love children and how innocent chlidren are and the fact that there was probably a little boy named Cody Angel playing inside the balloon that day who wrote his name on that pink balloon that eventually made it into my arms it just gives me goosebumps.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the warm thoughts and to those of you who have Bridge babies too...I sent a little prayer up to my Kody yesterday to tell him to go find them all and play and romp and bask in the warm sunshine together at the playground of angels.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

anniversaries like this are always hard to get by. Faith sends you hugs & kisses!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kody*

Kody is such a beautiful boy-glad it's getting a little easier-I know the pain.
Kody will live on with all of our "angels" at the Rainbow Bridge, where we all will be together again.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

These Annivesaries Are Hard I Have Two Coming Up Very Soon, Within 3 Weeks, One Of Birthds, One Of Death. 

I Remember Th Story Of The Baloon. I A Sure Most Of You Remember How Hunter Used His Sister's Body To Let Me Know--8 Months After His Death--that He Was Fine And Happy, He Loved Me Still And He Didn't Blame Me For His Death. For 8 Months I Had Blamed Myself For Switching Him From The Monthly Interceptor To Th 6 Month Injection, Proheart6 That Killed Him. I Lost 40 Pounds That 8 Months Because Of Grief And Guilt. His Visit Turned My Life Around. So I Know Exactly What You Are Talking About With The Sign For Kody.


----------

